# kinky algae eaters



## skyan (Oct 23, 2006)

This is the first time I've had 2 algae eaters in the same tank. The older one is about 2 the younger about a year, maybe a bit older. Any way a couple weeks ago they started acting in ways simliar to other tropcial fish I've had. Rubbing each other side to side and bellies together. Also the fish dance over the gravel.
My father was an avid breeder many years ago so I got to see many differnt types of fish courting but we never had more than one algae eater in a tank.
They have always gotten along, the older being dominate but nothing overtly aggressive. This new behavior is NOT aggeressive. The younger one which is a golden algae eater develops a real blush after they have been dancing.
Any way my main concern is what to do with babies if any develop and are they egg layers or live birth?
Either way it's a roit to watch and will be most entertaining to see what happens. Any info would be great!


----------

